

Predictive analysis for pixel retargeting. - Brian_Curliss
http://www.retargetingbuddy.com/

======
brianfryer
It would be nice to have some sort of "Here's what we do" or "Here's how it
works" section with some screenshots or text blurbs.

~~~
Brian_Curliss
Thanks for the feedback!

Short Answer: It works by connecting with your current retargeting software,
'spidering' through your campaigns and suggests improvements using predictive
analysis to make you more sales. Like a well prepared audit, you receive
actionable improvements with implementation walkthroughs.

